# Tail Tap Rewind



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

its more like a tap from the side of the board on a pole type thing, then the momentum from the tap propels you to spin af ter it. watch some videos and youl eventually find one.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

They're sweeeeeet.

If its what I think it is, theyre one of my favourite tricks ever. So say your riding up to a pole of one of those slow signs in the run, you'd ollie up, do like a shifty into the pole, then 270 out the other way. So either fs shifty bs 270 out or bs shifty to fs 270 out. I wish I had my buddys cam because we have a few on there. Hopefully you get the idea though.

You can also throw them in the air which is sick. Especially shifty bs 3's. Slow and tweaky!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

You can also do them on top of things like barrels and stuff which is sicker IMO.

Say you back 180 onto a barrel and you're regular. Dig your heelside edge slightly into the rim of the barrel and you're spinning frontside now.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Ok I get it thanks


----------

